# Cockatiel click 4 weeks old food options



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in UK my cockatiel click is 4 weeks old the male is trying to have set with him the female died, I've seen in the checks poo he has got seeds in it, is it the time to
1) wean him 
2)what food to offer and how to prepare home made food 
Thanks 

Sent from my LG-V500


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He is way too young to be weaned...at four weeks he should still be getting food from the parents. Is the dad actually trying to mount him or feed him?


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mount him not feeding 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

His poop contained millet seeds like some body has just eaten them 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Seed in the poop is bad...he needs to go back to baby food. I would go to the store and see about getting baby bird hand feeding food and try feeding him that off a spoon.


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

No pet store in UK stocks this, I'm feeding him a paste of weetabix in milk at the right temperature and he loves it, I also tried baby food which you get in small bottles some chicken vegetables 0 age not to keen on it, 
What else can I feed home made things, 
1)Bread crumbs with rice 
2)millet seeds on the cob or off it 
3) a mix of boiled egg, rice or bread crumbs, 
4)he is emptying his crop 
I'm feeding with a bent plastic spoon he is not keen on a syringe feed. 
5)will he get bored with one food weetabix with warm milk.? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

You can order it from places like northern parrots Scarlett parrots and midland parrots, because you NEED it get it from northern their delivery is faster



> they are lactose-intolerant and generally should not eat/drink things with lactose


aka milk ._.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

Order some hand rearing food on the internet, please do not give him milk. Birds are lactose intolerance. And he might get sour crop from the milk use water instead.


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

It will take 4days for the delivery as weekend. 
Can any one give me some tips as how to make home made feed for the chick, he is now picking seeds from the floor and also biting the millet which I hold close to its mouth, 

Sent from my LG-V500


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

In the meantime you can feed softened pellets, rice baby pablum, and a fruit or veggie baby food all mixed up and thinned with water to a thin pudding like constancy. This is only meant as a short time fix to keep baby alive until you get proper bird formula as it will not meet proper nutritional needs. If you don't have and can't get pellets you can skip them. Again ... Do not feed this full time!


----------



## tr4cie (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the uk too and my pair of birds have just recently raised two chicks. There is a foodstuff that you can buy called Egg Food which is for small chicks. I basically put four teaspoons in a container with a tiny drop of water to make into a crumb like consistency and the parents totally stuff their faces on it and then feed to chicks. My local pet store sells this but I do know that Pets at Home sells too as I've seen it in there. Hope this helps.


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

The egg food which I saw is like a crumble in my pets at home shop, US that what you mean, did managed to get some hand rearing food and mix it with small amount of weetabix with water to make a paste like consistency, 
Trying to wean him give him a millet stick held in my hand which he chews and bites on the seeds, 
I put a plastic container in the nest and he turns it over by trying to jump onto it, he can sit on a perch as well 
How do you wean yours 

Sent from my LG-V500


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

ParrotletsRock said:


> In the meantime you can feed softened pellets, rice baby pablum, and a fruit or veggie baby food all mixed up and thinned with water to a thin pudding like constancy. This is only meant as a short time fix to keep baby alive until you get proper bird formula as it will not meet proper nutritional needs. If you don't have and can't get pellets you can skip them. Again ... Do not feed this full time!


-------------------

It agree  

As to the seed in the poop this indicates an imbalance in the intestinal flora. You might add 1/4-1/2 teaspoon of plain yogurt to the next couple feedings.


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm feeding him nutribird A19 mixed with small weetabix with boiled water formed in a paste 

Sent from my LG-V500


----------



## boxer29 (Nov 14, 2013)

How to wean him to seeds 
He likes eating seeds from the pot, put them in his beak tries to chew on them 
What's the best way to wean them now 

Sent from my LG-V500


----------

